# 722 Remote Does Clicking Sounds while idle.



## MRius (Jun 26, 2005)

Notice that the 722 remote control (The IR one) makes random clicking sounds (like miniature relays). It does not affect anything. Family members told it has been happening for a long time now. Since now I am home for the holidays, I heard the sounds myself.

Just curious why the sounds.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Does this do this all the time or right after it's used?


----------



## MRius (Jun 26, 2005)

Kent Taylor said:


> Does this do this all the time or right after it's used?


I would say anywhere from 30 to 60 minutes after setting on the end table. Never right after used.


----------



## lukin4u (Apr 13, 2007)

i too have noticed this problem 
sounds like the plastic is twisting


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

Could it be arcing? If so, that is a fire hazard. I doubt there are any motorized parts in the remote.


----------



## kcolg30 (May 11, 2010)

I have noticed the same thing for the last 2 months. I lay the remote down and you can hear very faint clicks.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

jsk said:


> Could it be arcing? If so, that is a fire hazard. I doubt there are any motorized parts in the remote.


:lol:


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey, Tommy Faust with DISH Network here. Just want to confirm to look further into that, what is the model # on the back of the remote and the part # under Echostar Technologies LLC?


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

Could be weak batteries.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

kc1ih said:


> Could be weak batteries.


I would suspect temperature changes. When you hold onto a remote, you warm it up. When you set it down, it cools. Different materials expand and contract at different rates and may be rubbing against each other.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

Hmmm ... let me propose another theory ... some of the keys were stuck down a little bit after being used then popped back into place later?

-- Roger


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

That was my thought.


----------



## Polardog (Mar 5, 2008)

Wilf said:


> I would suspect temperature changes. When you hold onto a remote, you warm it up. When you set it down, it cools. Different materials expand and contract at different rates and may be rubbing against each other.


My thoughts exactly.
My Dish remote has done this clicking for years. I've noticed that the longer I hold the remote in my hand which heats it up, the more the delay in hearing these sounds. Also the clicking might happen more than once. 
If I just grab it, change channels and set it down theres no clicking. 
I used to think the sound was an indication that the electronics in the remote were going bad or that it was home for a spirit. But in all these years it hasn't self ignited and it dosen't move around the table by itself.


----------

